# Schnur springt von der Rolle



## 8Stephan8 (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo ihr da draußen,

Hab ein kleines Problem dass mich jetzt schon seit 2 Wochen beschäftigt.|uhoh:
Mir springt ständig die Schnur von der Rolle und nicht gerade wenig. Es geht soweit dass auf 2 mal Auswerfen ungefähr 10 Minuten Schnur entwickeln oder abschneiden kommt.
Hab die Rolle jetzt schon zum 2-ten Mal von Hand bespult ( mit mehr Zug und mit weniger Zug ) aber es wird einfach nicht besser. Hab mich schon durch die Foren gelesen und gesehen dass die Schnur teilweise nicht die besten Kritiken bekommen hat.
Liegt es an der Schnur oder hat die Rolle einen Defekt?
Oder liegt es einfach nur daran dass ich noch zu wenig Übung allgemein habe.
Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll.#d
Bitte um Rat. Danke
Zur Schnur : Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra+ 0.30mm 14 Kg
Zur Rolle: Balzer WS 845


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Denke mal das du sie falschherum aufgespult hast. Die Schnur muß so herum auf die Rolle gespult werden wie sie auf der Spule liegt.


----------



## 8Stephan8 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Denke mal das du sie falschherum aufgespult hast. Die Schnur muß so herum auf die Rolle gespult werden wie sie auf der Spule liegt.


 
Hallo Klaus,

Hab mir deinen Tip jetzt ein paar mal durchgelesen, aber ich versteh dich nicht ganz.
Ich muss da wohl einen Denkfehler haben.
Der Bügel von meiner Rolle gibt mir doch die Richtung vor oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?#t

MFG S


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

@8Stephan8: Hast du schonmal drauf geachtet, wie viele Meter Schnur deine Rolle fasst und wie viele Meter du aufgespult hast? 
Könnte ja auch sein, dass du es "zu gut" mit der Bespulung gemeint hast und jetzt zuviel Schnur auf der Rolle liegt?


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Klar wird die Richtung vorgegeben aber nicht die Richtung wie du sie von der Spule auf die Rolle spulst. Du mußt die richtige Richtung wählen in dem du die Schnur wieder so auf die Rolle spulst wie sie auf der Spule liegt. Kann man durch drehen der Spule (auf der du die Schnur kaufst) bestimmen. Hmmm... hoffe du verstehst nun was ich meine.  

Erstmal Willkommen on Board |wavey:


----------



## 8Stephan8 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Hallo Anglermeister:
Die Rolle fast laut Hersteller 200 Meter von einer 0.30 mm.
Schätze dass ich so gute 150 M draufhabe. Die Schnur geht auf jeden Fall so ca. 2 mm bis vor den Spulenrand. Wenn ich den Bügel umlege dann springen mir meistens so ca an die 4-6 Schlaufen von der Rolle. Hab die Ersatzspule mit einer geflochtenen bespult.(130 Meter Penn KG Cast 0.30mm) sieht von der Spulenfüllung ziemlich ähnlich aus. Auch das selbe Problem aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm. Ein Freund von mir fischt mit der WFT No MONO mit geflochtener, und der kann bei umgelegten Bügel jede Schlaufe einzeln abziehen ohne Springen.


----------



## arno (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Moin!
Die Schnur ist auf der Kaufspule eine gewisse Zeit schon drauf, dadurch hat die Schnur eine Art Erinnerung , das sieht man zb. da dran das man, wenn man mal ca. einen meter Schnur abschneidet und an einem Ende hochhält, die Schnur sich kringelt!
Da braucht man die Schnur aber nicht wieder runter nehmen und  und neu bespulen.
Man nimmt die Spule und klebt oben und unten alles wasserdicht zu.
Dann legt man die Spule in lauwarmes Wasser, kann man auch immer Wasser nachschütten, so das sie ca. ne Stunde im Wasser liegt.
Danach ist diese Erinnerung aufgehoben, beziehungweise, sie hat jetzt eine neue Erinnerung, also so wie sie jetzt liegt und dann sollte das funzen!
Es kann natürlich auch sein, das die Spule zu alt war oder der Händler sie in Fensternähe aufbewart hat, da wird sie dann zu viel Wärme abbekommen haben!
Wenn alles nichts hilft, dann runter mit der Schnur und vom Händler ne neue drauf machen lassen!


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Tja, wenn die Schnur dermaßen springt, dann hast du echt irgendwas beim Bespulen falsch gemacht oder die Schnurqualität ist echt dermaßen schlecht, dass du dir schnellstmöglich neue, hochwertigere Schnur zulegen musst!


----------



## 8Stephan8 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Klar wird die Richtung vorgegeben aber nicht die Richtung wie du sie von der Spule auf die Rolle spulst. Du mußt die richtige Richtung wählen in dem du die Schnur wieder so auf die Rolle spulst wie sie auf der Spule liegt. Kann man durch drehen der Spule (auf der du die Schnur kaufst) bestimmen. Hmmm... hoffe du verstehst nun was ich meine.
> 
> Erstmal Willkommen on Board |wavey:


 
Alles klar jetz hab ich dich. Also auf dass wär ich ja nie gekommen. Das werd ich gleich mal überprüfen. Danke schonmal. Ich glaube das dürfte der Fehler sein. Typischer Anfängerfehler#q


----------



## 8Stephan8 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Hallo Arno,

Danke für den Tipp. Wie genau ist denn die Sache mit wasserdicht zukleben?


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Es ist garantiert ein Kombifehler. Es hört sich so an als ob Du eine 1500er oder 2000er Spule hast, da eine Harte 0.30er da sind Klanken vorprogrammiert. Zum Aufspulen die Spule immer mit dem Etikett auf den Boden legen. Dann durch ein dickes Buch führen und aufspulen.


----------



## flori66 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*



8Stephan8 schrieb:


> Die Rolle fast laut Hersteller 200 Meter von einer 0.30 mm.





Ulli3D schrieb:


> Es hört sich so an als ob Du eine 1500er oder 2000er Spule hast




Klingt eher nach einer 4000er Spulengröße.


----------



## 8Stephan8 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Hallo Ulli3D,

"Mit dem Etikett auf den Boden legen". Sieht das Etikett zum Boden oder sieht das Etikett nach oben ?


----------



## ernie1973 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Also - vermutlich zuviel Schnur drauf, oder zu "dicke" Schnur - evtl. beides!

Geh´ in ein Fachgeschäft und laß´ Dir "passende" Schnur nach Menge und Stärke aufspulen - dort wird man Dich entsprechend beraten und so teuer ist es nicht, wenn Du nicht gerade eine "High End" Schnur wählst!

Good Luck!

Ernie


----------



## arno (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*



8Stephan8 schrieb:


> Hallo Arno,
> 
> Danke für den Tipp. Wie genau ist denn die Sache mit wasserdicht zukleben?


Ich benutze , wenn ich mal das Problem habe Faserverstärktes Isoband.
Wenn da mal ein paar Tropfen durchgehen machts auch nichts, da bei Regen die Rolle auch naß wird.
Ist eher nur ne Vorsichtsmaßnahme!


----------



## Angel-mäx (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*



8Stephan8 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr da draußen,
> 
> Hab ein kleines Problem dass mich jetzt schon seit 2 Wochen beschäftigt.|uhoh:
> Mir springt ständig die Schnur von der Rolle und nicht gerade wenig. Es geht soweit dass auf 2 mal Auswerfen ungefähr 10 Minuten Schnur entwickeln oder abschneiden kommt.
> ...


 
So ein Problem hatte ich ich in änhlicher weise-bin auf ein Felde gefahren hab ein  10 gramm Blei am Ende befestigt und hab die Schnur abespult bei einem langen Fussmarsch-hab anschliessend das Blei entfernt so das die Schnur völlig lose war und durch die anschliessende Strapaze springen und sich drehen konnte wie sie wollte.
Die  Schnur führte ich durch einen alten Wollappen der mit Spüli leicht getränkt war ordendliches Pressen der durchlaufstelle erwärmt die Schnur etwas und streckt sie-Spüli sorgt für eine trockene Verlegung auf der Spule.(ganz wenig klebrig kaum merkbar-hält aber zusätzlich)Wenn die Schnur dann benutzt wird dürfte sich alsbald Besserung einstellen-es sei denn die Schnur ist hoffnungslos überaltert-dann hilft nur noch neu.


----------



## Zanderlui (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

also ganz klar zuviel schnur auf der rolle.und wenn das nicht muss ich dir sagen ich habe diese schnur genau die gleiche und binde damit meine dropshot vorfächer weil das meines erachtens keine schnur für eine angelrolle ist sowas steifes von schnur kannte ich bis her noch nicht in dieser stärke.und beachte sie soll 30er sein hat aber fast die gleiche stärke wie eine 40er.denke es ist eine schönerung von berkley eigentlich ist sie von der stärke her eine 35er bis 38er!!!!


----------



## Franky D (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

jap so wird es ein entweder ist die rolle zu voll gespult oder es liegt wirklic daran das die sensithin eine extrem steife schnur ist oder beide


----------



## 8Stephan8 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Tja Leute,

Vielen Dank erstmal für die zahlreichen Lösungsvorschläge.
Werds einfach noch 1-2 mal probieren mit dem selbst aufspulen unter Beachtung der richtigen Richtung und wenns nichts nützt kommt ne neue drauf.

Danke nochmal für die vielen Tips.

MFG S


----------



## antonio (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

ich tippe auch drauf, daß die schnur zu dick und zu steif ist.
sieht man eigentlich schon an den herstellerangaben.
ne 30er mit der tragkraft da wurde garantiert wieder gemogelt.
eigentlich haben die durchmesserangaben bei mono immer so einigermaßen gestimmt,doch in letzter zeit habe ich den eindruck, daß manche hersteller auch bei mono jetzt angaben machen wie bei geflecht.

gruß antonio


----------



## Angel-mäx (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Ich glaube das auch die Geschmeidigkeit leidet auf der Jagd nach immer höheren Tragkräften bei gleichem diameter.
Im Wettbewerb der Hersteller ist eben die einzige Crux der Kunde!


----------



## KHof (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Hallo!

Die Beiträge von Zanderlui und Angelmäxchen sagen es schon: Deine Schnur ist eine extrem verstreckte "fastvierziger Leine", knochenhart und schlecht zu bändigen.

Beachte mit einer anderen 30`er die Tips hier und du bist deine Sorgen los. Die Berkley-Monos sind durch die Bank nicht gerade unproblematisch.

Klaus


----------



## Angel-mäx (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Wenn ich mono verwende dann meist von Shimano die TECHNIUM-nicht weil sie vom "Markenhersteller" ist sondern
weil sie mir damals beim erstkauf wegen ihrer braunen Farbe
zugesagt hat,auf die Tragkraft angaben leg ich sowieso keinen wert da alles nur Richtwerte.Hab eben mal eine .27er
nach deren Angabe 6.750 Kg Tragkraft herausgesucht.Die Schnur ist Gefühlsmässig eine 30er aber recht weich.Nutze
sie zum Spinnfischen und bin zufrieden.Auch auf Zander oder Karpfen hab ich sie schon benutzt-eben in anderen Diameter-
und hab beim Tauchen festgestellt das sie unterwasser nicht
so leicht zu sehen ist.Beim Preis ist`s wie mit allem von Shimo
der Name kostet eben etwas extra.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Hallo 8Stepfhan8!

Das gleiche Phänomen hatte ich mit der Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra+ auch!!

siehe meinen Beitrag hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=122482 (#5)

Hab die Schnur von der Rolle geworfen, und mir die Balzer draufspulen lassen. damit hab ich die Probleme definitiv NICHT

die Berkley Trilene Sensi Thin ist bei mir unten durch, werde ich nie wieder kaufen!!

Gruß
Balu


----------



## 8Stephan8 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Hallo Cäptn Balu,:m

Hab deinen Link mit den sehr interessanten Beiträgen durchforstet und muss dir vollkommen Recht geben.
Hab jetzt die restliche Schnur von der Originalspule unter Beachtung der Richtung mit etwas Zug und so weiter aufgespult.

Aber wieder keine Chance. Das Ding verhält sich wirklich wie ne Feder wenn der Bügel offen ist.:v

Hab sie jetz runter und direkt in die Tonne. Vielleicht ist die Schnur ab Stärke 30 wirklich nur für große Rollen ab 300 M und Mehr geeignet. Keine Ahnung wie man so was nur in Massen verkaufen kann.|kopfkrat


----------



## Aalhunter33 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

@ 8Stephan8

vielleicht kann ich dir mit diesem kleinen tool weiterhelfen ? ist zum einspannen der großen schnurspule von der du die neue* auf deine rolle machst. wird einfach auf die rute gespannt und schon kann das spulen los gehen---kinderleicht ! ich weiß nur nicht mehr wo ich das teil herhabe ? mußte mal rumhorchen in den angelläden. #h


----------



## uwe gerhard (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

Das ist eine prima Aufspulhilfe,
aber da ich die nicht zur Hand hatte, musste ich mich etwas anderes ausdenken.Ich stecke einen dicken Schraubenzieher durch die gekaufte Spule , der Schnuranfang liegt o be n , dann drück ich diese
Konstruktion dem Martin in die Hand, |supergri er erzeugt mit dem Daumen den entsprechenden Druck auf der Spule für die gewünschte Spannung.
Die Schnur lasse ich dann durch die FInger laufen.
Dann spule ich ganz normal auf, die Plastikspule dreht sich artig auf de Schraubenzieherachse..
Nachteil ist, das man immer zu 2. sein muss.
Und niemals einfach die Spule auf den Boden legen, dann verdrallt die schon beim Aufspulen auf der Rolle.
Das hab ich mal als Jungangler so gemacht, das Ergebniss war ungefähr das gleiche , wie mit dieser steifen Schnur.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*



8Stephan8 schrieb:


> Hallo Ulli3D,
> 
> "Mit dem Etikett auf den Boden legen". Sieht das Etikett zum Boden oder sieht das Etikett nach oben ?



Mit dem Etikett auf den Boden heißt, Du kannst es nicht sehen außer Du hast einen Glasboden und gehst darunter|supergri


----------



## Zanderlui (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schnur springt von der Rolle*

habe jetz endlich geschafft zu vergleichen also habe die 30er und 22er sensitiv ultra +- und beide sind im vergleich zu anderen schnüren der gleichen stärke viel dicker die 22er ist eher eine 30er und die 30er kannst auf 38-40er hochstufen!!sonst wären die tragkräfte auch unrealistisch.und durch die steifigkeit sind die schnüre eben überhauptnix für die rolle.ich nehme die 22er jetz als vorfach vor meine miniwobbler von 6cm und kleiner ist schön abribfest die schnur und auch nicht so zu sehen unter wasser wie meine fireline in green und pink als haupschnur dafür sind die super.also wegschmeißen brauchst die schnur nicht zum vorfächer binden für haken sind die schon gut....aber für mehr auch nicht!!!


----------

